
Appeal for volunteers in UK to be tested for COVID-19 to see how widespead it is - robertwiblin
https://oxford.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/coronavirus-disease-covid-19-in-the-uk-community
======
mmmrk
Umm.. So I'm trying to find out if this survey is legit and I can't find a
mention of it on [https://www.research.ox.ac.uk/Area/coronavirus-
research](https://www.research.ox.ac.uk/Area/coronavirus-research) or by
googling "onlinesurveys coronavirus-disease-covid-19-in-the-uk-community
site:ox.ac.uk"?

~~~
robertwiblin
[https://covidstudy.zoo.ox.ac.uk/](https://covidstudy.zoo.ox.ac.uk/)

~~~
mmmrk
Thanks. It's just weird that I can't easily find it by googling. Or maybe I'm
doing something wrong...

------
mrcartmenez
So you’re going to test me and not tell me the results despite the fact I
might kill a vulnerable member of my family if I come into contact with them?
Yeah go fuck yourself

~~~
travisporter
Yeah that is unfortunate, but playing devils advocate, the alternative is no
different. Here you may help research efforts to mitigate the disease.

~~~
rambojazz
What's the point of not telling you if you tested pos or neg? Are they afraid
that with your responsible behavior you can spoil the results by not infecting
more people? Are they studying how widespread it is at a given point in time,
or are they studying how it is spreading?

~~~
MaulingMonkey
I'd guess that if they tell you the result, they'll bias their volunteer pool
towards those who want to know if they're sick - presumably because they've
got symptoms - rather than getting a less biased sampling more representative
of the average population.

